# Text Monitoring App



## jewels465 (Nov 20, 2014)

I’m wanting to know some opinions of the best text monitoring apps out there for teens. I used one, but it ended up being too complicated. I had to have a desk top computer to access the messages and I don’t have one. Any suggestions welcome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

are you looking for some type Phone monitoring software to put on your kids phones ?


----------

